# Windsor Classic 2018



## ultimatecube (May 14, 2018)

Hello everyone! I'm excited to announce the Windsor Classic 2018 in Americus, GA. It will be on June 16, 2018.

Events include *2x2*, *3x3*, *Feet*, *Blind*, *Mega*, *Pyra*, and *Skewb*.

Registration opens tomorrow, May 15th. Click here for the WCA page.

We are sponsored by the Best Western Plus Windsor Hotel; competitors can receive a discount for staying at the Windsor! Call (229) 924-1555 and mention the Windsor Cubing Classic to receive the discount. The Quality Inn is also offering discounts; call (520) 433-4618 and mention the Windsor Cubing Classic for more info.


----------



## ultimatecube (Jun 5, 2018)

Less than two weeks until the comp! Registration closes in less than a week, so now's a good time to sign up. If you live anywhere near the south GA area, we'd love to have you!


----------

